# Reel Seats ???



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

I have posted about this before, But; here goes again. I purchased the new Penn reel seat from Mudhole that slides over the butt of the rod. Mine was not big enough; so when I fishing the bar at Hatteras with my Zippy, I used a set of Breakaway plastic coasters that I had bought. I fastened the reel 1' from the bottom and proceeded. After awhile the reel started turning. I tightened the plastic nuts and it still turned. I tried my brother's 2/1 with a new Penn reel seat on it; and my hand is not even close to being big enough to feel comfortable using that type of seat. The reel is very secure; but, it is very BIG. Has anybody used one of those skeleton reel seats? How about using Air Conditioning CLAMPS to tighten the seat down? I am not sure that I ready to have a real seat "PERMANENTLY INSTALLED" 1' from the bottom of the rod. I am looking forward to wading the bar, and fishing with my Zippy. ANY SUGGESTIONS????? Thanks, pelican man.


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

I seen a couple guys cut the backside of a regular reelseat. They cut across the reelseat and down the reelseat and across again. Looks like a capital I. They put a hose clamp on it . I twisted on it and it didn't move. It's not a easily moveable, if you are trying to throw low and fish it high.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Frank, You mean that they cut a piece out of the back of a regular reel seat, so they can open it up and spread it over and around the butt and then clamp it? Do you happen to know if the ones that you have seen were metal or a plastic seat? Thanks, pelican man.


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

The reelseat was just a fugi graphite reelseat. I believe he used a hacksaw or a demrel tool to cut the" I "in the reelseat. He cut if beween the hoods on the reelseat. The long cut of the "I" was about 2 1/2" long. Tres did it on a rod he was working on for a heaver and he want as many people as possible to throw it. So he wanted reelseat adjustable, I did see him catch a drum with it and he didn't have any problem.
I think the reelseat has to be a close fix to begin with, I'm sure if you can get with him he'll show you how he did it.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Larry , if you get a regular fugi reel seat ,(the dpsm 26 fits a lot of zziplex butts) and cut a vertical slot about 1" long thru the treaded section of the reel seat with a hacksaw ,you can then use a coaster to tighten the seat where ever you want to position it .The slot that is cut allows the coaster to compress the treaded section of the reel seat to grip the blank or shrink wrap .I have seen this method use on 50" drum where the caster cast out in the low position and then slides the seat up high for fighting the fish


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

Take a standard Fuji DPS26 reel seat, buy a 30mm metal coaster. Looking at the reel seat with the screw uppermost, mark out the width of the coaster just above the bottom reel hood. 
Take a hacksaw and cut half way through the reel seat, with the reel hood uppermost, do again above the first cut to allow the coaster to fit in. 
Trim off between the 2 cuts, undo the screw and slide on the coaster ans replace the top reel hood and screw unit, position the reel fitting to your desired place and secure with the coaster.
Now fit your reel.

Led.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Led , i am playing with slider reel seats for some of my rods right now zzippies and Diawa AWB . To do it on the diawa I have to strip the original grips as it is not a contineous section and has a raised folded back section at each end which would prevent me sliding the reel seat. , do you know if it is available after market or should I just regrip with bike tube ,it looks awfully similar .
Any one know what the OEM name is for the grips used on the pinnacle heavers ,it is the one with the nice crisscross pattern like Shakespear uses on some of their British rods


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Connman/Led, I guess that you just need to buy several reel seats and start cutting???? Led, I did not totally understand your description of making a reel seat. Do you/Does anyone have any pictures that they would want to post; of a reel seat re-done? Thanks, pelican man.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

Leave it with me, I use coasters for 99.9% of my fishing. Though some reels are not coaster friendly.

Conn,

I dont know the name the for cross grip the Shakespear use, I'd replace it wiith standard shrink - have you tried the Electrical shrink, it's got a neoprene type feel to it.

Led.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

its covered andy, larry check your email!


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Peter, Thanks a bunch! Pelican man.


----------

